
Naperville man takes his own life after seeing –$730K balance on investment app - jdkee
https://wgntv.com/news/naperville-man-takes-his-own-life-after-seeing-730k-negative-balance-on-investment-app/
======
mtmail
several related previous threads

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23553794](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23553794)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23523246](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23523246)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23523379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23523379)

